# I ruined my iron!



## MissQueenie (Feb 15, 2006)

At least, it seems ruined. It is a really nice black and decker steam iron, and it was practically new. I stupidly grabbed a cup that my son uses to drink his formula from to refill the water in the iron. It was clean, but apparently not clean enough because now the steam stinks like burnt infant formula! I tried to run some white vinegar/fresh water through it on the "auto clean" cycle, but it still smells awful (now like vinegar AND burnt formula). 

Can this iron be saved? :shocked:


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Ms. D - you are so smart with the dishwashing container -


----------

